# My review about IE7



## ravi_9793 (Oct 11, 2007)

We all know that IE is most used browser of universe.The latest version IE7 is much improved, secure and fast.Also IE7 is now available to download and install without WGA Validation, and that too legally!!! You can download IE7 from here:
*www.microsoft.com/windows/downloads/ie/getitnow.mspx

Personally I think this is good move by Microsoft, as IE was loosing browser market.

*Lets see some features of IE7 in brief:*

*1) It has built-in Phishing Filter to protect user from known phishing web sites*.
Thus protect our online business.  IE7 is the browser with native support for Extended Validation SSL Certificates that help prevent online fraud. We receive a warning in red colour whenever a user try to surf illegal/fake website.Here is how to turn on Phishing Filter

*img48.imageshack.us/img48/4421/79354017iv1.jpg

*Other security features of IE7 are:*
//Security Status bar, with colour to alert user. read more about this from here:
*www.microsoft.com/windows/products/winfamily/ie/ev/security.mspx

//Cross-domain barriers,  prevent the script on webpages from interacting with content from other domains or windows.

//Delete browsing history by single click Clean up cached pages, passwords, form data, cookies, and history, all from a single window.

//Address bar protection:Every window, whether it's a pop-up or standard window, will show you an address bar, helping to block malicious sites from emulating trusted sites.

//Alert user when setting is unsafe:To help protect you from browsing with unsafe settings, Internet Explorer 7 warns you with an Information Bar when current security settings may put you at risk.

*2)Delete all temporary internet files,when browser is closed.*
 Some user think that IE don't have property to clear all temporary internet files by self, once browser is closed.Here is how you can enable this:
 Tools-->>Internet options-->>Advance

*img296.imageshack.us/img296/7505/79414200ta0.jpg
check box "empty temporary internet files folder when browser is closed"-->>apply-->>ok


*3) It support  tabbed browsing feature...and inbuilt search option.*
 But it is available in Firefox, opera and others also.So, nothing special.

*4) You can see thumbnail image of all website opened in tabs.*
In below image I have opened 10 website in single windows using tab feature.

*img172.imageshack.us/img172/5816/39925249is9.jpg

Now with a single click you can see all 10 websites image in thumbnail.Click on thumbnail button as shown below.

*img216.imageshack.us/img216/2307/64110505yq9.jpg

This is thumbnail preview of all 10 websites.

*img216.imageshack.us/img216/3258/25714362yc6.jpg

Right click on each image to manage the website.

* 5) Easy User Interface*
    Personally I think, IE7 is most user friendly. Easy to get started, use and manage.But some user may have different opinion. It depend on user.


*6) We can open all website saved in a folder in our favorite by single click.*
Expand favorite by clicking the favorite button-->> select any folder in favorites-->>right click-->>open in Tab group.
*img164.imageshack.us/img164/4826/54229489vv3.jpg

7) *Protect Us from Hacked Websites.*
    Some people, even me ..think that the best antivirus in world is self. If we visit only safe sites, than we are safe from  online virus, spywares, keyloggers. But Unfortunately,many websites are hacked and hackers add hostile code to the website that attempts to infect visitors' computer. Vulnerable computers may end up with adware, viruses, or keyloggers that steal a victim's user names and passwords. Or, the computer may silently sends e‑mail spam without our knowledge.

But IE7 is enough cleaver to protect us from these hostile codes.So, even if we visit any hacked website..we are safe.There is very small chance that we will be get infected.We must update IE7 , so that chance of getting infected is negligible.

* 8 ) Keyboard shortcuts::*
IE7 keyboard shortcuts, make our browsing more easy.Here you can find many keyboard shortcuts.
*www.microsoft.com/windows/products/winfamily/ie/quickref.mspx

*9) Quick page Zoom *
IE7 has page zoom feature.Enlarge webpages, including both text and graphics, to either focus on specific content or to make content more accessible to those with vision limitations.And this can be done by single click.IE7 has quick Zoom option at right bottom of browser.

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/4458/86809155od1.jpg

*10) IE7 unique feature in Windows Vista::*
a) Protected mode Internet Explorer 7 in Windows Vista runs in isolation from other applications in the operating system. It restricts exploits and malicious software from writing to any location beyond Temporary Internet Files without explicit user consent. 

b) Parental controls To help keep kids safer online, parents can control browsing behavior through the parental control settings built into Windows Vista. The child's safety level can be monitored and changed remotely. The safety level carries over to many PC activities, such as playing games or browsing the Internet. A child's browsing session can even be examined by a parent afterwards, and cannot be removed without the parent's permission.

I am missing these two features, because I don't have Vista. (money problem)


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2007)

cool and concise review


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 11, 2007)

close to pro review ... good job


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks guys for appreciation


----------



## iMav (Oct 11, 2007)

great review man .... covered all of it .... nicely put


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Continued::*

*Do more with IE Addons*

*1) Save Flash Files:*
*Sothink SWF Catcher*
Sothink SWF Catcher for IE is a free and useful extension to Internet Explorer that enables you to save multiple Flash based charts, presentations, e-cards, games and Flash movies in it at one time. The small size allows it embedding in IE by just adding a new button. With only few clicks you can store your favorite Flashes easily.

a) Download 
b) install
c) Right click on TAB/customize  bar-->>Add or remove commands

*img374.imageshack.us/img374/3208/30313731ep5.jpg

Add Sothink SWF Catcher.

*img178.imageshack.us/img178/4936/86553586ny5.jpg[/b]

Now you can see Sothink SWF Catcher icon in Toolbar, as shown below.
*img229.imageshack.us/img229/2999/10ae6.jpg

Now, whenever you visit any webpage containing any flash, just click on Sothink SWF Catcher icon in Toolbar.It will automatically search all flash files.,and promote you for download.


Download from here:
*www.windowsmarketplace.com/details.aspx?view=info&itemid=3394244

*2) Offline browser:* 
*Webaroo*
Webaroo  gives you the power to store, browse and search web content.Enables you to search web content offline on your Windows laptop/desktop and others. With Webaroo you can: store your web content (web packs and web sites), search or browse the content that you've stored offline.It offers download of over 100 web packs, like Wikipedia, News, Sports, Celebrities. You can also download your browser bookmarks, favorites or almost any website to access on the go.

need .NET 2.0

Watch small flash video to learn more about Webaroo.
*www.webaroo.com/product-tour?website_language=en-GB

Download from here:
*www.windowsmarketplace.com/details.aspx?view=info&itemid=2647477

a) Download
b) Install
c) After installation ,you will find Webaroo icon in taskbar.
*img124.imageshack.us/img124/8886/11pz0.jpg

d) Right click on TAB/customize  bar-->>Add or remove commands-->> Add webaroo

e) open any webpage and click on Webaroo icon.
*img124.imageshack.us/img124/5610/12jy7.jpg

you will get many options to save the webpage.

*img124.imageshack.us/img124/1417/13cr7.jpg

*img124.imageshack.us/img124/3503/14ae4.jpg




*Continued::*
*IE7 gives more webpage view area than Mozilla and opera*

I have removed all tools bar from IE, Mozilla and opera.Now see below images.

*img264.imageshack.us/img264/3069/15vv7.jpg

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/993/16lq7.jpg

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/1005/17qo2.jpg

Now see, the height  occupied by three browser.
IE7-->>96 pixels
Mozilla-->>115 pixels
Opera-->>112 pixels

Thus IE occupies least height, and so give more webpage view area.Although I have removed menu bar from IE, because there is  no need of menu bar.I don't miss IE menu bar. And 90% user dont use menu bar.Sometime I do need *Tools*..but it is available in tool bar icons.


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2007)

cool addons, was disappointed to see that some were paid ones


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 12, 2007)

How about Adbrick. Much Like Ad muncher...



> AdBrick is a lightweight and fast ad blocker for Internet Explorer. Unlike other ad blockers for IE it does not rely on proxies or simply hide ads after they're downloaded. It prevents ads from being downloaded at all based on their URL. The interface is much like Adblock for Firefox and is extremely easy to use.



*images.betanews.com/screenshots/1185827785-1.png


----------



## karnivore (Oct 12, 2007)

@ ravi : AWSOME review.

@ gx : Thx


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 12, 2007)

The way Internet Explorer is going, I guess with IE 8 firefox's days on Windows will soon be over. IE 8 will use a compleately new rendering engine which can be seen in Expression web from Microsoft if u want, the software is faster then Firefox on Windows Vista, it uses DWM & WPF for rendering things on Vista & what not....& with cool add ons like this....I guess its time to remove Firefox.

How can we forget IE 7 Pro



> IE7Pro is a must have add-on for Internet Explorer, which includes a lot of features and tweaks to make your IE friendlier, more useful, secure and customizable. IE7Pro includes Tabbed Browsing Management, Spell Check, Inline Search, Super Drag Drop, Crash Recovery, Proxy Switcher, Mouse Gesture, Tab History Browser, Web Accelerator, User Agent Switcher, Webpage Capturer, AD Blocker, Flash Block, Greasemonkey like User Scripts platform, User Plug-ins and many more power packed features. You can customize not just Internet Explorer, but even your favorite website according to your need and taste using IE7Pro.



The things that I like about IE 7 pro..

1) Flash block

2) Inline search

3) Session Restore

4) Ad block is not required here as I use Ad muncher which blocks & removes Ads universally from any software whether IE or Opera or Firefox..

really, who needs Firefox now


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks a lot @GX............
U have added malai cream on my review


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice review Ravi  and valuable info on IE resources, GX


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 12, 2007)

The problem here is unawareness. People say IE 7 lacks this feature, that feature compared to firefox, while they forget to see what IE 7 provides. Does firefox provides QuickView? Or does Firefox provides direct uploading of Files to facebook or Skydrive using ActiveX controls? U might say ActiveX is bad, I say its good if used properly. JAVA based Image uploading fails here in Firefox in Facebook but activeX control based Image uploading of IE 7 works fine here.

Microsoft recently re-released IE 7 for Windows XP without WGA check, you can directly download new IE 7 without WGA.

To pimp your IE 7 installation there are a few things

1) Switch to Maxthon 

2) Install IE 7 pro, Adbrick, Orbit downloader & AI Roboform (if u need it). Trust me, u won't miss Firefox anymore if u have a fast internet connection. I hardly open Firefox here.

3) Use Ampsoft Cookie Monster for real time removal of cookies or there management.

4) If you want to add a button on the toolbar for launching an application like I have installed a button on the IE 7 toolbar to launch cookie monster you can simply use this small utility for adding custom toolbar buttons to IE 7 toolbar

*img527.imageshack.us/img527/6881/buttondh4.jpg

You can download various other IE 7 add ons from Windows Market Place. I advice u to check Windows Market place frequently for things u need

The only thing I hate a lot, & i mean a lot in IE 7 is the big right click context menu. In Firefox, I have removed most of the things I don't need but I cannot remove them from IE 7...

Or maybe I just don't know how to remove them using registry.

*img62.imageshack.us/img62/6945/menubigof7.th.jpg


----------



## karnivore (Oct 12, 2007)

^^ Firefox = R.I.P


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 12, 2007)

Firefox honeymoon was over the day Firefox 2.0 was released. ....

I do agree that there are a few places where Firefox kicks IE 7, like orkut scrapbook & orkut nevigation. Firefox loads only whats required while IE 7 loads full page (this can be changed though).


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 12, 2007)

^^Yea firefox has some memory leak problems but Opera is still the king of all browsers and certainly better than IE7
I think everybody agrees that IE7 is really a good upgrade over IE6 but it still needs a lot of catching up to do with opera et al.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 12, 2007)

Right now the only thing I want in IE is the new HTML Engine, this will arrive with IE 8 which is 100% standard compliant 

Other then this I need some tool or utility to edit the IE Context menu. Thats all.

Even with Opera I would prefer a 3rd party download manager cos if I accidently close the browser I still need to file to continue to download. Same goes with a dedicated mail client like Outlook 2007 or WLMD

Hey, those who are serious opera users, why not u write features in Opera here which IE 7 lacks & then we can see whether those features are available by some 3rd party tools or not. Few that I know are...

1) Integrated password manager like Wand, but with a master password. The current one does not provide any feature to edit or customize in IE.

2) Speed dial

3) Torrent, but just wrote it here. I don't want torrent support in IE 7, Utorrent rox.

4) Trash can or reopen last closed tab


----------



## axxo (Oct 12, 2007)

unfortunately there exists no alternative for flashgot. No browser other than firefox supports flashgot.
at the time of downloading i can select whether to skip download manager or choose download manager of choice.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 12, 2007)

Eureka....I found something. A way to edit IE 7's context menu but not compleately. Using this method u can remove links from IE 7 context menu added by 3rd party softwares....

Go to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MenuExt. Backup & export this key, now delete whatever u don't want.

I am still looking to remove the other links which I think are hard coded in IE. like back, forward, "Save backgroud as" etc



			
				axxo said:
			
		

> unfortunately there exists no alternative for flashgot. No browser other than firefox supports flashgot.
> at the time of downloading i can select whether to skip download manager or choose download manager of choice.


 
Umm...this feature is there if u use IE 7 & Orbit downloader. Orbit downloader has an option that if u cancel to download the grabbed file by orbit then it will offer u to download it with default IE/Firefox downloader.


----------



## axxo (Oct 12, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Umm...this feature is there if u use IE 7 & Orbit downloader. Orbit downloader has an option that if u cancel to download the grabbed file by orbit then it will offer u to download it with default IE/Firefox downloader.



but still the choice of alternate download manager isnt available....cross linking all dld mgrs


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 12, 2007)

axxo said:
			
		

> but still the choice of alternate download manager isnt available....cross linking all dld mgrs



Why do u need more then one download manager?


----------



## axxo (Oct 12, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Why do u need more then one download manager?



for smaller files idm performs best & for huge movies/isos flashget(atleast i felt)


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 12, 2007)

All said and done...The only reason that IE-7 is still not used much in India is the "Genuine Check". .

For me: 
Opera 9.23 pwns IE-6 pwns FF minus addons.
Opera 9.23 pwns IE-7 = FF with addons.


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 12, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Hey, those who are serious opera users, why not u write features in Opera here which IE 7 lacks & then we can see whether those features are available by some 3rd party tools or not. Few that I know are...
> 
> 1) Integrated password manager like Wand, but with a master password. The current one does not provide any feature to edit or customize in IE.
> 
> ...


 
Except for the Torrent part, all the other 3 you can find in IE7Pro.

1. It supports better Password manager than default. It does not save your general info as of now, rather, when you fill in your login details on any page, or fill in a form on any page, you can save those details for that particular page. Later, whenever you visit that page again, IE7Pro will automatically enter those fields and selections for you. You can save your selection entries of drop down lists as well.

2. IE7Pro has introduced the concept of speedial by the name of EasyHomepage.
*www.ie7pro.com/img/screenshot/Easy%20Homepage.JPG


This is the view of the default EasyHomepage included in IE7Pro. If you visit the IE7Pro forums, one of the users has created and updater a version of Easyhomepage which is better than the default one (What you call a modded version).

4. You can reopen the last closed tab using the shortcut key Ctrl + Shift + Z. IE7Pro also saves a "Tab History", which as the name suggests, maintains a history of the tabs closed in IE7.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 12, 2007)

1) Cool  then, good for those not using AI Roboform.

2) Umm...I don't like the concept of Easyhomepage/Speed dial but a cool feature indeed.

3) thanx for the shortcut


----------



## iMav (Oct 12, 2007)

ie7pro crashes my systema dn even causes ie to suck huge amounts of ram


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 12, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ie7pro crashes my systema dn even causes ie to suck huge amounts of ram


 
Do you have Yahoo! Services sign in addon installed which comes an optional part of the Yahoo! Messenger suite. IE7Pro had a conflict with that addong. Disabling that addon should resolve it. If it still persists, visit the IE7Pro forums.


----------



## anandk (Oct 12, 2007)

simply awesome ! nice detailed review


----------



## nsbindra (Nov 22, 2007)

Very Good review. Thanx all.


----------

